# Has anyone booked an Alaskan cruise using Marriott Reward Points?



## myoakley (Aug 27, 2013)

My husband and I have accumulated a number of Marriott Reward points and want to use them toward a cruise to Alaska.  I called Marriott asking how to use them, but the explanation was vague - something about purchasing certificates.  I have called cruise lines, and they know nothing about it;  I was told I have to book through Marriott.  Has anyone ever done this?  How do you find out what the reward points are worth in dollars and how you apply them toward a cruise?  Any clarification about this will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 27, 2013)

myoakley said:


> My husband and I have accumulated a number of Marriott Reward points and want to use them toward a cruise to Alaska.  I called Marriott asking how to use them, but the explanation was vague - something about purchasing certificates.  I have called cruise lines, and they know nothing about it;  I was told I have to book through Marriott.  Has anyone ever done this?  How do you find out what the reward points are worth in dollars and how you apply them toward a cruise?  Any clarification about this will be very much appreciated.



Might also want to post your question here:  http://www.rewards-insiders.marriott.com/welcome

That site is geared directly towards MR point usage.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 27, 2013)

myoakley said:


> My husband and I have accumulated a number of Marriott Reward points and want to use them toward a cruise to Alaska.  I called Marriott asking how to use them, but the explanation was vague - something about purchasing certificates.  I have called cruise lines, and they know nothing about it;  I was told I have to book through Marriott.  Has anyone ever done this?  How do you find out what the reward points are worth in dollars and how you apply them toward a cruise?  Any clarification about this will be very much appreciated.



Yes.  Have booked 5 cruises using MR points.  Its expensive but the service is great.  Marriott uses these folks to book your cruise: http://mr.cruisesonly.com/

They handle everything.  You can even use your points for tours, taxes, fuel surcharges, and gratuities.

FT


----------



## Davey54321 (Aug 27, 2013)

*How does this compare to using DC points?*

Fractional, we are also considering an Alaskan cruise for next year; do you (or any other fellow TUGgers) have any research (or personal experience) as to whether MR pts are more or less cost effective than using DC pts or  cash (ie charging to Marriott Rewards Visa).

Vicki


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 27, 2013)

Davey54321 said:


> Fractional, we are also considering an Alaskan cruise for next year; do you (or any other fellow TUGgers) have any research (or personal experience) as to whether MR pts are more or less cost effective than using DC pts or  cash (ie charging to Marriott Rewards Visa).
> 
> Vicki



I have not used DC points but I have done the research.  MR points are more flexible for cruises than DC points.  Using DC your out of pocket costs are significantly more than MR points from a Total Cost of Ownership perspective.

I can pay for gratuities, tours, fuel surcharges, and break that up for multiple cabins and passengers.  Can't do all that withy DC points.  Also using MR points I can get extra Travel packages that include Land and Air which can be used to add an additional week to my cruise.

Using DC points for all this is too costly and less flexible.

FT


----------



## jeepie (Aug 27, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I have not used DC points but I have done the research.  MR points are more flexible for cruises than DC points.  Using DC your out of pocket costs are significantly more than MR points from a Total Cost of Ownership perspective.
> 
> I can pay for gratuities, tours, fuel surcharges, and break that up for multiple cabins and passengers.  Can't do all that withy DC points.  Also using MR points I can get extra Travel packages that include Land and Air which can be used to add an additional week to my cruise.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, 1 DC point = 32 MR points. Could you share your research as to the respective costs? Thanks.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 28, 2013)

jeepie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, 1 DC point = 32 MR points. Could you share your research as to the respective costs? Thanks.



Two Options to evaluate:

Option 1:
DC points conversion to MR are restricted based upon your status level.  For example, as a Premier Plus if I wanted to convert 10,000 DC points in one year then I'm limited to 75% conversion which is 7,500 points.

7,500 x 32 = 240,000 MR points.  That does not even buy me a $1,000 cruise certificate. In the meantime, the 7,500 points have cost me anywhere from $2,300 to $3,750 in MF depending on if the points were legacy enrolled, trust, or rented.  Horrible valuation any way you slice it!

Option 2:
If you use DC points directly, the average DC point cost for Alaska cruise is about 5,000 points for 2 people but this does not include airfare, taxes, fuel surcharges, gratuities, tours, etc.  So when you trade in those 5K DC points (at $1,600) you will still end up with some significant out of pocket costs depending upon your specific requirements.

For me, using MR points (about 1M) straight up is always the better option.  If you don't accumulate a lot of MR points then buying the cruise from a travel agent as opposed to using DC points will in most circumstances be the most cost effective manner to vacation from a TCO perspective.

I'll keep my DC points for timeshare vacations and my MR points for hotels, air travel packages, and cruises.

FT


----------



## jeepie (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks FT, makes sense. I had always planned to use MR points for 5 day travel packages, to optimize the value and obtain the largest number of Frequent Flyer points. Hadn't really thought about cruises. Cheers.


----------



## myoakley (Aug 28, 2013)

I appreciate the responses.  One more question:  can you give me an APPROXIMATE idea of how far 400,000 reward points will go toward booking a cruise?  Is there a website that converts points to $, and can you then pay the difference in cash?
Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure.  Its on the front page of this site: http://mr.cruisesonly.com/

Looks like 400K MR Points will get you around $1,700 cruise discount but call them and they will tell you exactly because they have to perform the conversion in certain increments of MR points.  They can take the points from your account on the phone and apply it to a new reservation all at the same time.  You may have some left over points from the conversion which will be lost so work with them to choose an increment of points that makes sense for you in order not to loose any points.

FT


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2013)

So for the uninitiated non owner, how much $$ is the MF on those 400K points?http://www.vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=25648 Just to compare with this one that would be a skosh over $1500 for an ocean view cabin for 2 people.


----------



## Davey54321 (Aug 28, 2013)

*No MF costs on MR points, only on DC points...*

MR points are maintenance free, unless you have gained them from DC point exchange/transfer. 

We have not exchanged DC for MR points yet, so ours (purely from Marriott Visa spending and some gifted) are maintenance free.

That said, I'm a bit disappointed in the exchange of MR points for cruise certificate discounts; it does seem a bit too expensive (as FT mentioned from the outset) so I am not sure we'lll use our MR points for a cruise. We'll have to mull over it some more....

Vicki


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 28, 2013)

Davey54321 said:


> MR points are maintenance free, unless you have gained them from DC point exchange/transfer.
> 
> We have not exchanged DC for MR points yet, so ours (purely from Marriott Visa spending and some gifted) are maintenance free.
> 
> ...



Everything has been going way up.

2 Years ago I traded 750K MR in return for 2 cabins, gratuities, and daily tours for a 7 day Mediterranean cruise for 4 persons in ocean view category. 

That same trip today would cost more than 2M MR points.  I justify it because the MR points are truly free since I collect them from business travel and expenses.  Otherwise it would be very difficult to do on a routine basis.

FT


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> So for the uninitiated non owner, how much $$ is the MF on those 400K points?http://www.vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=25648 Just to compare with this one that would be a skosh over $1500 for 2 people.



There are no MF's with Marriott Rewards Points.  But to figure the MF's on an exchange of DC Points to MR Points:

* 400,000 MRP / 32 DCP = 12,500 DCP
* 12,500 DCP / 250 each BI  = 50 BI
* 50 BI x $109.25 each MF = $5,462.50 MF's

Plus the most DC Points that can be exchanged for MRP is 75% per year, which would mean that a DC Member with Premier Plus status would need to have approx. 16,750 DC Points to get 400,000 MRP.  Premier and Standard Members would need more.  Like FT says, it's an expensive proposition unless you're earning MRP's through something other than DC Points exchanges.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> There are no MF's with Marriott Rewards Points.  But to figure the MF's on an exchange of DC Points to MR Points:
> 
> * 400,000 MRP / 32 DCP = 12,500 DCP
> * 12,500 DCP / 250 each BI  = 50 BI
> ...


 
Harumph! You got the expensive part right! Lessee here, If I trade say, $5500 cost for $1500 value, not counting the extra 25% you have to have in the account, Marriott's gotta LOVE it! They make money on every part of this transaction.

To harken back to the thread title, "Has anybody......" I can see why anyone who can do basic arithmetic wouldn't admit it too readily.

Thanks. That answers a lot of questions.

Jim


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Harumph! You got the expensive part right! Lessee here, If I trade say, $5500 cost for $1500 value, not counting the extra 25% you have to have in the account, Marriott's gotta LOVE it! They make money on every part of this transaction.
> 
> To harken back to the thread title, "Has anybody......" I can see why anyone who can do basic arithmetic wouldn't admit it too readily.
> 
> ...



Agreed, cruising is not at all a good value for DC Members using their DC Points.

But the thread title references Marriott Rewards Points, not Destination Club Points.  For Marriott Rewards Members like FT, who seems to rack up MRP at lightning speed with no cost to him (I mean no cost in addition to what appears to be his normal travel and business costs,) being able to use those MRP for cruises is a nice option to have.


----------



## wuv pooh (Aug 28, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Agreed, cruising is not at all a good value for DC Members using their DC Points.
> 
> But the thread title references Marriott Rewards Points, not Destination Club Points.  For Marriott Rewards Members like FT, who seems to rack up MRP at lightning speed with no cost to him (I mean no cost in addition to what appears to be his normal travel and business costs,) being able to use those MRP for cruises is a nice option to have.



It depends on the specific cruise.  In the example given you are doing 2 exchanges: DC points > MR points > Cruise $$$  I would not expect any benefit from this approach.

However, last month I saw a 14 night Alaska cruise on Norwegian for 3,500 points in an ocean view room as a cruise sale.  Don't know the cash value, but has to be close to a fair value or better than maintenance fees.  If you want to max the value you can get good DC rates if you watch the sales.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Agreed, cruising is not at all a good value for DC Members using their DC Points.
> 
> But the thread title references Marriott Rewards Points, not Destination Club Points.  For Marriott Rewards Members like FT, who seems to rack up MRP at lightning speed with no cost to him being able to use those MRP for cruises is a nice option to have.



As you know from my frequent comments re: cruising, We cruise several times a year, and I have maintained all along that cruising is a LOUSY way to use a timeshare. I like to have the basic math to see just what a waste it is. Occasionally, like booking multiple (minimum 3- to the maximum allowed 4) cabins using RCI is the only way I've seen to come out ahead.

Sorry to say, that unless like FT here, one gets the points gratis, cash is still the way to get the best cruise value. Not to mention having the greatest choice of line, route, ports, cabin class, and dates.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> As you know from my frequent comments re: cruising, We cruise several times a year, and I have maintained all along that cruising is a LOUSY way to use a timeshare. I like to have the basic math to see just what a waste it is. Occasionally, like booking multiple (minimum 3- to the maximum allowed 4) cabins using RCI is the only way I've seen to come out ahead.
> 
> Sorry to say, that unless like FT here, one gets the points gratis, cash is still the way to get the best cruise value. Not to mention having the greatest choice of line, route, ports, cabin class, and dates.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with you!  But Marriott Rewards Members are not all timeshare owners, and it's possible to accrue MR Points through a number of ways that are not at all related to Marriott timeshares (the best way probably being through extensive use of a Chase Marriott VISA card.)

I think there are only a few TUGgers who accumulate MRP at lightning speed the way FT does, but all of us Marriott Owners accumulate them to some extent without exchanging our timeshares for them.  It's possible that the OP, myoakley, might still choose to use her MRP for a cruise offer through the Marriott Rewards program, now that she's been given the info necessary to figure out how to do it.  I wouldn't criticize anyone for the choice if his/her MRP situation allows it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2013)

wuv pooh said:


> It depends on the specific cruise.  In the example given you are doing 2 exchanges: DC points > MR points > Cruise $$$  I would not expect any benefit from this approach.
> 
> However, last month I saw a 14 night Alaska cruise on Norwegian for 3,500 points in an ocean view room as a cruise sale.  Don't know the cash value, but has to be close to a fair value or better than maintenance fees.  If you want to max the value you can get good DC rates if you watch the sales.



Perfectly stated by you.    Using DC Points for a DC cruise offer may be a good use of those points, and using MR Points for an MR cruise offer may be a good use of those points.  But using MR Points obtained from an exchange of DC Points for an MR cruise option, not anywhere near as much a good use of those DC Points.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 29, 2013)

A bit of history:  In the old days (pre-2008 or so), the MR cruise program was different and could be quite valuable.  You could get a 7-day Alaska cruise for 2 people, for example, in an outside cabin for something like 190,000 total MR points.  Caribbean cruises were even cheaper.  Now you get only a cruise discount instead of a free cruise and it is always a LOUSY exchange value.  I thought that the change in cruises was the worst change in the major MR devaluation that year.  It was the same year they raised the travel package point requirements so significantly, but the cruise changes were worse.

A bit of ancient history: I still remember the days in the 1980's when 110,000 MR points would get you 10 days at any Marriott hotel worldwide, plus 2 free coach tickets anywhere in the world, plus a free rental car for a week and a 3-day or 4-day cruise for 2 people.  That was before they let you get frequent flyer miles instead of a free flight.  We got one of those packages one year (I think it was 1988) and then Marriott dropped the cruise benefit and refunded 35,000 of the points back to my account for the lost value.  Those were the good old days.  And in those years we traded a Sabal Palms week every year for 110,000 MR points.  In fact, that is why 110,000 points was first established as a common number of points for exchanging a timeshare week.  It was also the reason we bought a Sabal Palms week pre-construction in 1987, which was the best travel investment we ever made.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 29, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> A bit of history:  In the old days (pre-2008 or so), the MR cruise program was different and could be quite valuable.  You could get a 7-day Alaska cruise for 2 people, for example, in an outside cabin for something like 190,000 total MR points.  Caribbean cruises were even cheaper.  Now you get only a cruise discount instead of a free cruise and it is always a LOUSY exchange value.  I thought that the change in cruises was the worst change in the major MR devaluation that year.  It was the same year they raised the travel package point requirements so significantly, but the cruise changes were worse.
> 
> A bit of ancient history: I still remember the days in the 1980's when 110,000 MR points would get you 10 days at any Marriott hotel worldwide, plus 2 free coach tickets anywhere in the world, plus a free rental car for a week and a 3-day or 4-day cruise for 2 people.  That was before they let you get points instead of a flight.  We got one of those packages one year (I think it was 1988) and then Marriott dropped the cruise benefit and refunded 35,000 of the points back to my account for the lost value.  Those were the good old days.  And in those years we traded a Sabal Palms week every year for 110,000 MR points.  In fact, that is why 110,000 points was first established as a common number of points for exchanging a timeshare week.  It was also the reason we bought a Sabal Palms week pre-construction in 1987, which was the best travel investment we ever made.



Back then you had to actually stay at hotels to get MR points.  Today you can buy a pack of gum for .99 cents and get your Points and buy your loyalty status. 

So yes, things have gone up a lot but so has the ways in which you can earn or buy those points.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 29, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Looks like 400K MR Points will get you around $1,700 cruise discount


I would agree with those would would say that's a very poor value.  That's only 0.425 cents per point.

I would shoot for more like a penny (or more) per point.  For instance, if you find a 30k/night hotel that would cost $300/night.

Of course if you have more points than you can use, the points are worth less to you.

But if that's the case, I would try to find other things to earn rather than Marriott Rewards points.  For instance, if you earn a lot of points from the credit card, can you switch to a different credit card?  The Starwood AmEx is an especially good deal since you can transfer to airlines at a great exchange rate (essentially earning 25k miles for every $20k spent for most airlines, or 1.25 miles per dollar).  Or even a cash back DVD that pays 1% (which would give you a penny per dollar spent).


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 29, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> *Back then you had to actually stay at hotels to get MR points.*  Today you can buy a pack of gum for .99 cents and get your Points and buy your loyalty status.
> 
> *So yes, things have gone up a lot but so has the ways in which you can earn or buy those points.*



Yes it is easier to get MR points now, but the value differences are still striking.  I was only a modest hotel customer in those days.  I got my points mostly from annually trading a Sabal Palms week (with a maintenance fee at the time of a little more than $300) for the 110,000 points and get all those great benefits.  So the points cost a lot less then and they were worth a LOT more.  (I am happy that my 2,000th post on TUG could be on this subject, which is dear to my heart.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> ... (I am happy that my 2,000th post on TUG could be on this subject, which is dear to my heart.)



Nice round number.  Congrats on reaching the milestone and thank you for your TUG contributions.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> (I am happy that my 2,000th post on TUG could be on this subject, which is dear to my heart.)



Now you gotta get busy on the next 3,000 to qualify for one of TUGBrian's free T-shirts.

Sure beats boiled pizza.


----------

